# Getting apps installed quickly on a new PC



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://ninite.com/ has save me from a lot time when re-installing Windows by giving you a single executable that will download and install all your favorite apps.

From Data Doctors:

http://www.datadoctors.com/



> Getting a new computer is a wonderful, exciting event in the life of any computer user, that is, until you realize how many programs you have to install in order to get it setup like your old computer (nevermind importing the data from your backups into each program!)
> 
> Adobe Reader, Picasa, FireFox, Skype, iTunes, Flash and a host of other applications are all necessary to make a new computer functional these days, but wouldn't it be great if you didn't have to go to each website, download the latest installation program, run the install program then go to the next site?
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Cool idea, it's a keeper!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey John,

The best part there's no toolbars:



> Ninite installs apps with default settings and
> says "no" to browser toolbars and other junk.


And you'll always end up with the latest version.

And Tom's Hardware had a write up on Ninite as well:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/ninite-windows-7-win7,news-32130.html?xtmc=ninite&xtcr=1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Bad link for Tom's Hardware.  Here's the correct link: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/ninite-windows-7-win7,news-32130.html?xtmc=ninite&xtcr=1


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks John. I adjusted the link...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Neat program, wish I had it several months back when I redid my Windows 7 installation!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

When I'm doing an installation for a client's computer. This is the first site I go to...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, for a new computer I frequently start with PC Decrapifier to get rid of all the trialware, but this may be the second place now.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

I never knew about "The PC Decrapifier". Thanks! I added this one to my toolbox. With Ninite and Decrapifier what else is there....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about some way to install things like Microsoft Office automatically! By the time I configure away all the junk that comes with Office, I've taken up about half an hour! Then, when I go to install Visio, I have to go through all the same options to keep the same junk from loading!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

True....


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Cool idea, it's a keeper!


Yeah, ya`ll should sticky this one.


----------



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

I have only used Acronis, will have to check into this one. Thanks much.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Acronis True Image is a totally different application.


----------



## Shawrie (Sep 16, 2004)

This is great time saver!


----------



## xtian900 (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice! T-up


----------

